# NGD: Blackmachine B2 in Norway!



## reidartuv (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone. Last night I got this beautiful Blackmachine B2 to my house... Holy s***... 

I bought this guitar from Nolly. He is a really nice guy  He did everything I wanted him to do with this guitar! Thanks Nolly!

This guitar is probably the best guitar I've ever played, and probably the best looking one too... Every detail is absolutely perfect! The wood in this one sounds so good together, the top is sick, the body sounds so good, the neck is amazing, the fretboard is way too cool, the binding is so awesome, all the hardware sounds really good to my taste... 
Everytime I play it, I start laughing because it is so good. This B2 is so effortless playing, haha 

When I got it, I was very excited(of course  ). I had really high expectations that this guitar would be REALLY good, but when I started playing it I couldn't believe it... It was better than I had expect! 

The specs on this one is:
Chambered limba body
Burl maple top
Honduran rosewood neck with ziricote fillets and fretboard
Schaller Hannes Bridge
Schaller tuners
BKP Holy Diver bridge pickup
BKP Emerald neck pickup

That's it folks! Enjoy the pictures 

Video:

Please subscribe to my youtube channel to stay updated when I'm posting videos of this guitar 

And for you in the USA: https://vimeo.com/64941311






























































Hope you like this NGD thread!


----------



## reidartuv (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## arcadia fades (Apr 25, 2013)

could've at least put a set of locking tuners on the damn thing pfft. 

HNGD none the less! I hope you didnt get robbed too much money!


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 25, 2013)

Is this real life?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 25, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!! I can't believe Nolly let this go. This is my all time favourite Blackmachine and Doug's attention to detail is insane on this one. Its got the perfect pickup set aswell.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Apr 25, 2013)

HNGD!

EDIT: I'm an idiot, disregard previous post.


----------



## isispelican (Apr 25, 2013)

^ mark never had one


----------



## Khaerruhl (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking damn sweet! Would love to actually touch one, try one out... I have no clue if there are any Blackmachines in Sweden...


----------



## MetalDaze (Apr 25, 2013)

Zeno said:


> Is everyone in Periphery getting rid of their Blackmachines? Because Mehtab apparently just bought Mark's Blackmachine...
> 
> Regardless, HNGD!


 
Conspiracy alert!  

Those guys have so much gear being thrown at them these days, I'm not surprised they would be clearing some older stuff out.

BM in the snow......awesome!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2013)

Speechless.. I want

Why did Nolly decide to get rid of it?


----------



## thrsher (Apr 25, 2013)

..


----------



## JPMike (Apr 25, 2013)

HNGD there, man!! I have to get one of these!


nellings6 said:


> Why did Nolly decide to get rid of it?



I won't lie that I thought the same thing.


----------



## Sunyata (Apr 25, 2013)

Congrats man! This is my fave BM ever. Used to drool over Nolly's original ngd.



JPMike said:


> I won't lie that I thought the same thing.



A sufficient amount of $$ can tip any scale...


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Apr 25, 2013)

I believe he has told people before he would sell it if he got the right offer. Congrats to the new owner!


----------



## engage757 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice! Congrats bro! It's about time you got one! Enjoy it! A Blackmachine is unlike any other!


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 25, 2013)

Maple over Limba is the best!

Congrats on amazing specs on an amazing guitar


----------



## F0rte (Apr 25, 2013)

This guitar........
Ugh.
Honestly can't believe Nolly sold it, but that's probably because he has another one coming no doubt.
Great NGD


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 25, 2013)

Dude! That is a beautiful guitar!! Wow - really nice score! Congrats!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm probably going to open this thread 5 times a day for the next week .
HNGD!


----------



## arkohors (Apr 25, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> Congrats man! This is my fave BM ever. Used to drool over Nolly's original ngd.
> 
> 
> 
> A sufficient amount of $$ can tip any scale...



Roughly $12000 would probably persuade anyone to sell their blackmachine

On another note, nice score! Congrats on owning one of the best guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 25, 2013)

Something to really marvel at is the Ziricote fillets. I've never seen that in another guitar nor a large enough piece to do that.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 25, 2013)

Dude...can't imagine how happy you must be. That thing is beautiful. HNGD man!! Rock the shit out of it.


----------



## ricknasty1985 (Apr 25, 2013)

God damn I'm so jealous of you right now! Have fun!


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Apr 25, 2013)

Amazing .... I bet that bitch is loud as a acoustic unplugged .


----------



## HRC51 (Apr 25, 2013)

Great score!

I'll wager that in a months time, you will appreciate this instrument even more. Blackmachine's make a great first impression, but they grow on you like a fine wine.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, right. Unfair.... Congratulations anyway. ^^ (That video better be up soon.)


----------



## katsumura78 (Apr 26, 2013)

That guitar looks amazing. Bet it sounds just as good!


----------



## narad (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, I can't fathom how you managed to coax this one away from him! Maybe he has a B7 on the way or something.


----------



## reidartuv (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, thanks guys!


----------



## fabeau (Apr 26, 2013)

Amazing axe, Reidar! Now take a camera and shoot a video.


----------



## straymond (Apr 26, 2013)

åh. fy. faen.

congratz, bro!


----------



## Wesbanez (Apr 26, 2013)

Im stunned, that really is a work of art. Doug must spend hours looking for wood that figured.

Now, I'm guessing going to Norway its probably in for a bit of a humidity/temperature shock. Just be careful and keep an eye out for any signs of trouble.


----------



## dr_kotasz (Apr 26, 2013)

Damn good looking axe! 
Sound clips are a MUST! :-D


----------



## hairychris (Apr 26, 2013)

Approved!


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Apr 26, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> Speechless.. I want
> 
> Why did Nolly decide to get rid of it?



I've heard has been getting into playing bass recently


----------



## narad (Apr 26, 2013)

Wesbanez said:


> Im stunned, that really is a work of art. Doug must spend hours looking for wood that figured.



Well it's quite easy to find similar wood - the burl stuff is relatively cheap too. It's just one of those things that comes together to become much more than the sum of its parts - Doug seems to have a great eye for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Wesbanez (Apr 26, 2013)

narad said:


> Well it's quite easy to find similar wood - the burl stuff is relatively cheap too. It's just one of those things that comes together to become much more than the sum of its parts - Doug seems to have a great eye for that kind of stuff.



Agreed, he certainly does. Even the snazzy pickup covers are a masterful touch, they almost look like they grew into existence with the guitar


----------



## Minoin (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, incredible these still change owners!
Happy new guitar day dude, truly one of the more beautiful Blackmachines I've seen!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Apr 26, 2013)

you lucky bastard.


----------



## kruneh (Apr 26, 2013)

Congrats, that really is one awsome machine.
Quite a special one too, some different woods from his usual builds.
Happy for you Reidar, bet you´re gonna hold on to that one


----------



## TGN (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks amazing.


----------



## reidartuv (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 
Now I have a video of my B2, please check it out  

Please subscribe to my youtube channel to stay updated when I'm posting videos of this guitar


----------



## WillDfx (Apr 26, 2013)

reidartuv said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Now I have a video of my B2, please check it out
> 
> Please subscribe to my youtube channel to stay updated when I'm posting videos of this guitar




WMG say no over here in the US.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 26, 2013)

Congrats man!
Wtf are you doing up north in Finnmark?! I'd like to try it (although it lacks two strings! ;P)
So what's this? Third BM in the country?


----------



## MikeH (Apr 26, 2013)

I try really hard not to have a Blackmachine hard-on constantly...


...but I can't avoid it.


----------



## Lagtastic (Apr 26, 2013)

That thing is so damned classy.


----------



## reidartuv (Apr 26, 2013)

WillDfx said:


> WMG say no over here in the US.



Do you know how I can fix this?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 26, 2013)

reidartuv said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Now I have a video of my B2, please check it out
> 
> Please subscribe to my youtube channel to stay updated when I'm posting videos of this guitar




Awesome playing! I hope you didn't blast your pants when you opened that guitar case for the first time.

AFAIK you can't change WMG's country restrictions.


----------



## WillDfx (Apr 26, 2013)

reidartuv said:


> Do you know how I can fix this?



Sorry Reidar, I don't. But I'll just a good guess that the video rules!


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 26, 2013)

Why doesn't the vid work for some of us? What is WMG and what control do they have?

Is there a different site to host the vid on? Ether way still an incredibly amazing guitar


----------



## nicktao (Apr 27, 2013)

You have some deep pockets mate! HNGD!
I would love a bm with an evertune.

Luck as a constant next! It would be pretty cool to see a playthrough with the actual guitar used for tracking!


----------



## reidartuv (Apr 27, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Why doesn't the vid work for some of us? What is WMG and what control do they have?
> 
> Is there a different site to host the vid on? Ether way still an incredibly amazing guitar



https://vimeo.com/64941311

For you guys in US, check it out here


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 27, 2013)

reidartuv said:


> https://vimeo.com/64941311
> 
> For you guys in US, check it out here


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 27, 2013)

Amazing guitar! And thanks for sharing the video. You have some serious skills!


----------



## WillDfx (Apr 27, 2013)

reidartuv said:


> https://vimeo.com/64941311
> 
> For you guys in US, check it out here



That's more like it! You did a great job, Reidar! You're getting better with every Video!


----------



## Poho (Apr 28, 2013)

I have held and played this guitar. I am eternally envious.


----------



## bulb (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice, that is a very special guitar, we used it a fair bit on PII along with my B2!


----------



## reidartuv (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks guys  
That feeling when the guitarist of your favorite band comments your NGD...


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 28, 2013)

reidartuv said:


>



It looks like the snow melted around the Blackmachine due to it's radiating epicness


----------



## straymond (Apr 28, 2013)

where in norway do you live, bro? 

alarm-system?

guard-dog?


----------



## reidartuv (Apr 28, 2013)

straymond said:


> where in norway do you live, bro?
> 
> alarm-system?
> 
> guard-dog?



I live far up in the north, no alarm systems and my dog would probably just be happy if a thief would come... hahaha


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations, it's quite a thing, this one.



drawnacrol said:


> Something to really marvel at is the Ziricote fillets. I've never seen that in another guitar nor a large enough piece to do that.



Really? If you've seen ziricote fretboards then surely you've seen pieces large enough to be used as neck fillets, seeing as they'd have to be roughly the same length...


----------



## ikarus (Apr 28, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Really? If you've seen ziricote fretboards then surely you've seen pieces large enough to be used as neck fillets, seeing as they'd have to be roughly the same length...



haha, this were exactly my thoughts too.

Happy NGD!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Apr 28, 2013)

Unreal guitar!!!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 28, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Congratulations, it's quite a thing, this one.
> 
> Really? If you've seen ziricote fretboards then surely you've seen pieces large enough to be used as neck fillets, seeing as they'd have to be roughly the same length...



I stand corrected. Just did a google image search and it seems quite rare because the wood is meant to be quite brittle.


----------



## parksed24 (Apr 28, 2013)

Dude... HNGD, that guitar is nuts!


----------



## djentinc (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations on your guitar, it's a fucking beast of an instrument!

I met Nolly a couple of years back at a local show, he was really awesome. Great guy.


----------



## BabUShka (Apr 29, 2013)

Sweet guitar, bro.. Enjoy!


----------



## Watty (Apr 29, 2013)

nicktao said:


> You have some deep pockets mate!



I'm sure there's more to it...in every sense of the sentiment.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Apr 29, 2013)

You're quite the guitar player for your age. I know have a blast would have been one of those "I'll never be able to play like this" songs when I was 16. Times were different though, bands like In Flames, Soilwork and Killswitch Engage were who I wanted to play like back then 

In my opinion this guitar has a great home - a young player who obviously practices his ass off.


----------



## reidartuv (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NickSBTT (May 3, 2013)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous guitar. HNGD!


----------



## hk_golgatha (May 3, 2013)

Holy gorgeous... Lucky. Very nice.
What's the neck profile like, just out of curiosity?


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 3, 2013)

I am still shocked that Nolly let go of this beauty!


----------



## tmfrank (May 5, 2013)

Come back to this NGD so often...


----------



## Mechanos71 (May 5, 2013)

Idk how I missed this but congrats dude. I am so filled with jelly you might as well call me doughnut.


----------



## rifft (May 5, 2013)

Wow, awesome guitar! Congrats!


----------



## DakiEnt (May 6, 2013)

That limba looks killer


----------



## reidartuv (May 9, 2013)

Thanks again! 



hk_golgatha said:


> Holy gorgeous... Lucky. Very nice.
> What's the neck profile like, just out of curiosity?



Thanks! Sorry for late reply, but the neck is pretty flat on the highest frets, and rounder on the first frets


----------



## german7 (May 10, 2013)

one of the most beautiful guitar in the planet! Congrats


----------



## Suitable (May 11, 2013)

Just NICE  ! That everything! Speechless!


----------

